# If you win in Toronto at one o'clock on a Sunday and there's no game thread...



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

..does anyone notice?

I was out all yesterday, so I didn't get to see it.. but even if I was home I would've been watching the Eagles game. Weird scheduling by the NBA on this one, a 1 PM game during the NFL season, were they trying to hide it?

Sixers won 107-80, they are still clinging on to first place in the Atlantic (though the Nets have played well the past few games). Iguodala scored 26 had 5 assists, 3 steals and 3 rebounds, Korver had 23 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 steals. Dalembert had a double double, and 3 blocks.

Looks like it was a well played performance all around, only Webber, Iverson and Salmons (0-6) shot poorly from the field. Does this mean much of anything? Not at all, it's just good to see them beating a bad team, even if no one seems to have saw the game.

Also the Shav-Watch:
5 points, 5 assists, 5 rebounds, steal, block in 23 minutes of play.

Louis Williams also got some action played four minutes, scoring two points.

So did anyone see this, and if you did, do you have any comments on the game?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I missed it too.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes a Comment: Waive Louis Williams please, Michael Bradley is offically averaging more MINUTES then him. If we're not going to waive him, send him to the NBDL. Because otherwise? It's wasting a roster spot.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i dont see the game but in the first half the game was close and in second we blow them .
Also it was great to hear in the Raps forum our defense was great ,wich is always dificult to hear that about our team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah AI 2 and Korver killed the Raps almost single handedly.

Sammy had an impressive game too.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

shookem said:


> Toronto played Orlando yesterday. Philly didn't play.


Read the thread title, it says "Sunday".

RIF man, RIF!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Read the thread title, it says "Sunday".
> 
> RIF man, RIF!


lol, yeah I just noticed that and made changes to my post.

just seems like old news.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Uh, Home teams get to schedule games when they want. Generally, the Raps always play their home sundays at 1pm. Sometimes a little later. Usually the Leafs are playing Monday, so this leaves them more time to switch the arena configuration. The Leafs played the Isle this Monday.

I am an Eagles fan, but really you know that home teams decide right? So no offense, but the Raps and their owners could not care less about such a problem.

Do the GSW care that I don't want to stay up to 10:30 to watch a game? No. If you want to watch you watch. If it's not your priority, that's your choice.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

shookem said:


> lol, yeah I just noticed that and made changes to my post.
> 
> just seems like old news.


It's not old news because I posted this on Monday morning, and there were no threads on the game. I wanted to know if anyone saw it.



blowuptheraptors said:


> Uh, Home teams get to schedule games when they want. Generally, the Raps always play their home sundays at 1pm. Sometimes a little later. Usually the Leafs are playing Monday, so this leaves them more time to switch the arena configuration. The Leafs played the Isle this Monday.
> 
> I am an Eagles fan, but really you know that home teams decide right? So no offense, but the Raps and their owners could not care less about such a problem.
> 
> Do the GSW care that I don't want to stay up to 10:30 to watch a game? No. If you want to watch you watch. If it's not your priority, that's your choice.


Notice, I didn't say the Raptors.. I said the NBA. Scheduling a game on a time of conflict during the NFL season, makes no sense. It's actually the first time I've ever seen a 1 PM game in the middle of December (teams usually have games at 5 PM or 4 PM because there's less competition on Sundays).

You make a big deal out of one sentence in my post, it's not that deep man, seriously. Why don't you just follow what the thread was made for, and fill us in on what happened in the game.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Do the GSW care that I don't want to stay up to 10:30 to watch a game? No. If you want to watch you watch. If it's not your priority, that's your choice.


Nope. Not at all. :banana:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> It's not old news because I posted this on Monday morning, and there were no threads on the game. I wanted to know if anyone saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know what you said. Relax. I'm just telling you. Was it a nationally braodcast game? No. That doesn't happen 'til Christmas and there is no way the Raps get on there anyhow. 

Choice goes to the home team, not the NBA. The NBA has little if anything to say unless the big TV deals come into play. Thus the Raptors want to play at 1pm at home, they do and have for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the comments on what actually happened in the game, your insight was invaluable.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Thanks for the comments on what actually happened in the game, your insight was invaluable.


 lol


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I didn't see the game. But if you need help understanding what happenned in a game with a 27 point difference in the final score, I can understand why you don't understand that home teams not the A set the times for tip.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I didn't see the game. But if you need help understanding what happenned in a game with a 27 point difference in the final score, I can understand why you don't understand that home teams not the A set the times for tip.


The point of this thread was to ask for insight on the game. I would've made this thread if the Sixers lost by 27 points and there was no game thread. 

Maybe I wanted to know why Iverson and Webber's shooting was so poor in a game where everyone shot well from the field? When in the game did they miss their shots? Was the game out of hand when they were pulled out?

How did Louis Williams look in his limited minutes? I see Shavlik Randolph had 5 assists, what were the plays like? 

But I'm sure those things are blatantly obvious because it was a 27 point win.

Thanks again man, have a nice day. Next time maybe you'll watch a game before giving your opinion, because your entire rant was irrelevant.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> The point of this thread was to ask for insight on the game. I would've made this thread if the Sixers lost by 27 points and there was no game thread.
> 
> Maybe I wanted to know why Iverson and Webber's shooting was so poor in a game where everyone shot well from the field? When in the game did they miss their shots? Was the game out of hand when they were pulled out?
> 
> ...


 Ether


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> ..does anyone notice?
> 
> I was out all yesterday, so I didn't get to see it.. but even if I was home I would've been watching the Eagles game. Weird scheduling by the NBA on this one, a 1 PM game during the NFL season, were they trying to hide it?


This was all I commented on. I'm sorry I had to correct your statement. If you only wanted info on the game, why didn't you just say "hey I missed the game, what happened" rather than asking the above question which I answered. But you didn't. 

I browsed the Raps game thread but there is little that would be of interest to you. All Raptor comments.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Korver was a champ, Sammy was a bull, AI2 was frick'n amazing and Webber and AI did their thing.

All in all, a great game for the '6ers.

there it is, from your friendly neighbourhood Raptors fan. :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> This was all I commented on. I'm sorry I had to correct your statement. If you only wanted info on the game, *why didn't you just say "hey I missed the game, what happened" rather than asking the above question which I answered. But you didn't.*
> 
> I browsed the Raps game thread but there is little that would be of interest to you. All Raptor comments.


Hey, I don't know if you read my post but I said this at the very end:



> So did anyone see this, and if you did, do you have any comments on the game?


So apparently I did ask that, and it was the whole purpose of the thread. In the piece you quoted, I was saying how I didn't see the game, and wouldn't have seen it even if I was home. After that, I highlighted what I saw on the stat sheet, and then finished it up asking if anyone saw the game and whether or not they had comments on it. It's all right there, I promise you.

It's not like I'm mad either, so don't think that I'm holding a grudge or something on you because you didn't answer the main question of the thread, because it's not that deep. 

Thanks for answering the question about the scheduling though.


----------

